# Help on Interviews & Culinary Internship/Jobs



## le petit chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello, I am a sophomore at Johnson & Wales University in Providence, RI majoring in Culinary Arts/Food Service Management. I am in search of a Culinary internship, I being applying to many places though nothing is up yet. I barely have any work experience though I do have years in the culinary field, since a freshman in high school. I being emailing many of the places, though one already turn me down, even though they said they were doing the paper work for my internship already.

Can anyone advice me on how to go with the interviews?How should I approach this?

When should I call the people I being applying to? I do not wish to be a bother or rushing the process if I call too much or too early.

What are people/ facilities look for when they are interviewing a student?

Advice would help me a lot.

Thank You!


----------



## osuchef (Aug 18, 2011)

I am an alumnus of JWU in Providence, what I did when I needed my internship was to write a resume, have the career services read through it and help edit it, then I researched restaurants in the area and started going to them in person, dressed in a shirt and tie, and asked to speak with the chef.  I ended up being hired on the spot at the second place I went.  another piece of advice and please don't take this the wrong way, but if the way you wrote your post on here is any indication as to the way you write your resume, then I really hope you ask for as much help from career services as possible.  I'm not trying to judge you or be a "troll' but if I were reading a resume with as many grammatical errors as you have in you post I wouldn't hire you because I would be questioning your intelligence.  don't forget to include with your resume a cover letter explaining that you are looking for a internship not a full time job and also if the chef takes the time to come talk to you, try to mail a thank you card.  it is a good practice to get into, it is not only nice receiving a thank you but also keeps your name in the front of the chefs mind. 

p.s. First impressions are very important; one of the first things I look at when someone comes in to drop off an app. is what shoes they are wearing, if they took the time to polish their shoes before coming in that shows and incredible amount of attention to detail.  Which is very important in a high end kitchen.


----------



## le petit chef (Oct 12, 2011)

I appreciate the advice but my resume and cover letter have been review by career services and they were fine. I have really limited places that I can go because of economic issues as well as having no car.Many of the places are far away and I'm in need of housing for my internship. Most of the interviews are through phone and to find information on the places I usually go to there websites.

Lastly, english is not my first language, I try my best with my grammar and spelling but hey thank you for the reply, I'll be sure to take your advice.Hope it helps me in the long run.


----------

